# Mountainbiker gegen ein Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern



## Sansarah (2. Juli 2012)

Hey Mädels,

es ist ein großes Anliegen von uns, weil wir sonst in Hessen nur noch "Waldautobahnen" fahren dürfen. Trails sind ab dann tabu!  Dagegen sammeln wir Unterschriften!

Bitte helft alle mit !



http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## MissQuax (2. Juli 2012)

Ja, es ist wirklich für unseren tollen, umweltverträglichen Sport "fünf vor zwölf" - *also macht bitte ALLE mit!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2012)

der Gesetzesentwurf ist wirklich grauenhaft! Nicht nur Trails wären damit de facto gesperrt, man dürfte nach dem Wortlaut noch nicht mal mit einer Gruppe in den Wald! 
Das darf einfach nicht durch kommen!


----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juli 2012)

Schon "unterschrieben" 

Hoffe, dass wir alle gemeinsam dieses idiotische Gesetz abwenden können.
Allein nur die Vorstellung, dass ich per Gesetz in meiner Freizeitgestaltung eingeschränkt werden soll und als Biker denunziert werde, ist schon haarsträubend genug 
...das brauche ich nicht im wirklichen Leben!


----------



## MissQuax (2. Juli 2012)

An alle:

*Bitte tut noch etwas mehr als nur die eigene Unterschrift abgeben*:

Auf der Seite, auf der man/frau nach Anklicken des Bestätigungslink in der E-Mail von openpetition.de landet, gibt es zum Downloaden:

*- Unterschriftsbogen
- Aushang-/Abrisszettel*

Bitte davon regen Gebrauch machen, und in der Familie, bei Freunden und Bekannten, in der Firma etc. auf *Unterschriften"jagd"* gehen - jede Stimme zählt!

Und die Aushangzettel (mit Abrissmöglichkeit) sind wichtig, da noch lange nicht jeder (Mountain-)biker über dieses Damokles-Schwert, das über uns allen schwebt, Bescheid weiß. Nicht alle sind in Foren wie diesem aktiv!

Je mehr jede(r) einzelne von uns tut, desto größer ist Chance, daß wir mit der Kraft von TAUSENDEN von Stimmen diesem Schwachsinn entgegentreten können! *Für die Politiker zählt nur Masse = Stimmvieh!* Also geben wir Ihnen das!

*Denkt bitte nicht, die anderen werden diese "Arbeit" schon machen - sonst machen wir alle am Ende vielleicht ganz lange Gesichter! *

Informiert euch auch bitte z. B. bei der DIMB e.V. (wer noch kein Mitglied ist, sollte es JETZT werden - ein schlagkräftige Interessenvertretung ist Gold wert) über Möglichkeiten, direkt an Landtagsabgeordnete zu schreiben. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch schon Musterbriefe, die die Sache etwas leichter machen.

Nur wenn sich ALLE einsetzen, können wir auch in Zukunft in unserer wertvollen Freizeit dort Ausgleich zum stressigen Alltag, Spass mit Gleichgesinnten und sportliche Be(s)tätigung finden: *auf OPEN TRAILS!*


----------



## Stumpimario (2. Juli 2012)

Auch meine Stimme abgegeben...... 

Hoffentlich können Wir das ganze Abwenden!, auch wenn Hessen nicht meine Heimat ist vielleicht mach ich da ja mal wieder Urlaub


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2012)

@MissQuax
sehr gut geschrieben 
Wir müssen alle mithelfen, wenn jeder denkt der andere macht's schon, dann macht's am Ende niemand.

Nur das mit den Musterbriefen an die Abgeordneten halte ich für eine schlechte Idee. Bitte macht das nicht. Wenn da einer 10 gleiche oder sehr ähnliche Briefe am Tag bekommt, dann wird der sich eher denken, dass das alles nur "Mitläufer" sind, keine verärgerten, mitdenkenden Wähler, und die Aktion ignorieren. Das ist eher kontraproduktiv. Lieber einen eigenen Brief aufsetzen, muss ja nicht perfekt sein. Ich mach mir die nächsten Tage auch mal die Mühe, und schick's dann schwarz-weiß auf Papier per Post weg. Das ist nicht so einfach gelöscht wie eine elektronische Mail.


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juli 2012)

Richtig ist die Argumentation, dass auch Radler aus anderen Bundesländern unterschreiben sollten, wir in B.-W. wissen ja zu gut was so eine Regelung bedeutet, nämlich meist illegal unterwegs zu sein, somit habe ich auch gleich unterschrieben.
In Schleswig Holstein wurde vor ein paar Jahren darüber disskutiert, das Waldbegehungsgesetz dahingehend zu ändern, daß man den Wald nicht einmal mehr zu Fuß betreten darf...


----------



## MissQuax (2. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @MissQuax
> sehr gut geschrieben
> Wir müssen alle mithelfen, wenn jeder denkt der andere macht's schon, dann macht's am Ende niemand.
> 
> Nur das mit den Musterbriefen an die Abgeordneten halte ich für eine schlechte Idee. Bitte macht das nicht. Wenn da einer 10 gleiche oder sehr ähnliche Briefe am Tag bekommt, dann wird der sich eher denken, dass das alles nur "Mitläufer" sind, keine verärgerten, mitdenkenden Wähler, und die Aktion ignorieren. Das ist eher kontraproduktiv. Lieber einen eigenen Brief aufsetzen, muss ja nicht perfekt sein. Ich mach mir die nächsten Tage auch mal die Mühe, und schick's dann schwarz-weiß auf Papier per Post weg. Das ist nicht so einfach gelöscht wie eine elektronische Mail.



Danke. 

Aber das mit den Musterbriefen sehe ich ein klein wenig anders. Auch Greenpeace handhabt das so: in deren Magazin (für die Fördermitglieder) sind regelmäßig vorgedruckte Postkarten an großen Firmen, Konzerne, Politiker, die man unterschreibt und an Greenpeace schickt. Die bringen diese dann säckeweise zu den Empfängern, die dann in einer Flut von Protestpostkarten ertrinken - das macht sehr wohl Eindruck, auch wenn's vorgedruckte Karten sind. Einfach, weil sich so viele Menschen die Mühe machen, sie überhaupt abzuschicken!

Besser ein abgeschickter Musterbrief, als der Versuch eines individuellen Schreibens, wo der Verfasser/die Verfasserin vielleicht aufgibt (es ist nicht jeder bewandert im Briefe formulieren) und nichts wegschickt.

Außerdem kann man auch einen Musterbrief noch ein wenig individualisieren und abändern. Mit einem "Grundgerüst" fällt es einfach leichter. Und viele Menschen scheuen eben "Schwierigkeiten".

Also, egal wer was macht, in egal welcher Form - Hauptsache den Politikern weht ordentlich der Wind, besser noch der Sturm des Widerstands, ins Gesicht!


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Aber das mit den Musterbriefen sehe ich ein klein wenig anders. Auch Greenpeace handhabt das so: in deren Magazin (für die Fördermitglieder) sind regelmäßig vorgedruckte Postkarten an großen Firmen, Konzerne, Politiker, die man unterschreibt und an Greenpeace schickt. Die bringen diese dann säckeweise zu den Empfängern, die dann in einer Flut von Protestpostkarten ertrinken - das macht sehr wohl Eindruck, auch wenn's vorgedruckte Karten sind. Einfach, weil sich so viele Menschen die Mühe machen, sie überhaupt abzuschicken!
> 
> ...



ok, so kann man's auch sehen  
zum letzten Satz auf jeden Fall ganz viele 

Das dumme ist ja, dass hier an der Bergstraße jetzt schon auch ohne entsprechendes Gesetz bereits "Einschüchterungsversuche" von Amtspersonen vorgenommen wurden. So wurde bereits an Bike-Kollegen Bußgelder verhängt, weil sie Trails gefahren sind, und anderen wurde erzählt, man dürfe nur auf 3.5m breiten Wegen fahren (was ja noch nicht stimmt... aber man kann's wohl schon mal versuchen ). Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, was daraus wird, wenn es dann wirklich gesetzliche Handhabe gibt. Denke mal, hier gibt es einige Leute, die nur darauf lauern den Bikern dann mal wirklich an den Kragen zu gehen  
So einfach wie ich das ständig höre, wenn ich Leute drauf anspreche "die werden mich schon nicht erwischen" oder "das Gesetz interessiert doch eh keinen" wird's bei uns zumindest sicher nicht werden


----------



## MiBi97 (2. Juli 2012)

Habe meine Stimme abgegeben, als angrenzende Nachbarin ist das Ehrensache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (2. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, was daraus wird, wenn es dann wirklich gesetzliche Handhabe gibt. Denke mal, hier gibt es einige Leute, die nur darauf lauern den Bikern dann mal wirklich an den Kragen zu gehen



Oh ja, das wird garantiert passieren - gib charakterschwachen/-losen Menschen Macht und sie mutieren zu willkürlich agierenden Despoten! 



scylla schrieb:


> So einfach wie ich das ständig höre, wenn ich Leute drauf anspreche "die werden mich schon nicht erwischen" oder "das Gesetz interessiert doch eh keinen" wird's bei uns zumindest sicher nicht werden



Von wegen "nicht erwischen" und "interessiert nicht" - ich fürchte, es wird - wenn der Gesetzentwurf durchgeht - ganz gezielt und anfangs regelmäßig größere Kontrollaufgebote auf beliebten Trails und Wegen geben (die Förster werden da schon die "richtigen" Tipps geben). Nicht nur um den Bikern zu zeigen, wo der Hammer (des Gesetzes) hängt, sondern auch um die Stadtsäckel ein bißchen aufzufüllen!


----------



## MissQuax (2. Juli 2012)

MiBi97 schrieb:


> Habe meine Stimme abgegeben, als angrenzende Nachbarin ist das Ehrensache



Vielen Dank!

Vielleicht kannst du den Link auch an deine Freunde und Trailgefährten weiterleiten!?

Jede Stimme mehr hilft!


----------



## Tesla71 (3. Juli 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Hey Mädels,
> 
> es ist ein großes Anliegen von uns, weil wir sonst in Hessen nur noch "Waldautobahnen" fahren dürfen. Trails sind ab dann tabu!  Dagegen sammeln wir Unterschriften!
> http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern



Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann sind auch Waldautobahnen tabu.
"Der Entwurf des Hessischen Waldgesetzes vom 25.06.2012 sieht vor, dass  Radfahrer nur noch feste Wege befahren dürfen, die ganzjährig mit  zweispurigen, nicht geländegängigen Fahrzeugen befahrbar sind."

Die meisten Waldautobahnen sind nicht mit Autos befahrbar, da jeweils am Anfang häufig eine Barriere/Drängelgitter oder ähnliches steht, weil es sich um Wanderwege handelt, die nicht mit dem Auto befahren werden sollen.

Und nun?


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann sind auch Waldautobahnen tabu.
> "Der Entwurf des Hessischen Waldgesetzes vom 25.06.2012 sieht vor, dass  Radfahrer nur noch feste Wege befahren dÃ¼rfen, die ganzjÃ¤hrig mit  zweispurigen, nicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen Fahrzeugen befahrbar sind."
> 
> Die meisten Waldautobahnen sind nicht mit Autos befahrbar, da jeweils am Anfang hÃ¤ufig eine Barriere/DrÃ¤ngelgitter oder Ã¤hnliches steht, weil es sich um Wanderwege handelt, die nicht mit dem Auto befahren werden sollen.
> ...



ja genau, und nicht nur das... das Gesetz ist komplett absurd 

gebt euch mal das hier:
âBetreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den Ã¶rtlichen Gegebenheiten eine BeeintrÃ¤chtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist.â

dem Wortlaut nach darfst du nicht mal mit deiner Familie oder deinem Partner zusammen einen Sonntagsspaziergang im Wald machen, ohne damit rechnen zu mÃ¼ssen, dass jemand was dagegen hat... oder kannst du etwa nachweisen, dass du damit das betroffene Waldgebiet nicht "beeintrÃ¤chtigst"? Wenn dir jemand vorwirft, mit deiner Anwesenheit einen brÃ¼tenden Vogel am Wegesrand zu stÃ¶ren oder eine Ameise zertrampelt zu haben... was dann? Muss man dann mit Anwalt vor Gericht nachweisen, dass dem nicht so ist, oder alternativ ein BuÃgeld in HÃ¶he von bis zu 100.000 â¬ zahlen? Aus so einer Formulierung kÃ¶nnen alle mÃ¶glichen AbsurditÃ¤ten folgen, man muss es nur drauf anlegen!

>>Sarksamusmodus
ZurÃ¼ck ins tiefste Mittelalter! DemnÃ¤chst baut der geneigte Waldbesitzer am Wegesrand eine Burg und unterzieht jeden Waldbesucher einer Leibesvisitation, nachdem der Wegzoll entrichtet wurde 
<<Sarkasmus off

Hier die Stellungnahme des DIMB zu diesem Quatsch:
http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...e_Stellungnahme_zum_Hessischen_Waldgesetz.pdf
(Achtung, Direktlink auf ein pdf File)


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, was in den Köpfen solcher Amts***** vor sich geht  
wir haben weiß Gott viele viel wichtigere Probleme zu lösen.

Selber bewegen die sich höchstens mal auf nem E-Bike vorwärts.


----------



## Sansarah (3. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> An alle:
> 
> *Bitte tut noch etwas mehr als nur die eigene Unterschrift abgeben*:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (3. Juli 2012)

*Nochmal an ALLE die Bitte um Mithilfe:*
(und um das Posting wieder nach oben zu bekommen)


Online-Petition: mountainbiker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


*Wehret den Anfängen - wenn sowas Schule macht, ist in absehbarer Zeit vielleicht auch das Trail-Biken in anderen Bundesländern in Gefahr!* 


*Es kostet nicht viel Zeit und Mühe! Und bestimmt will doch keine von euch in Zukunft nur noch auf 3-Meter-Waldautobahnen biken!?*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juli 2012)

Hab auch unterschrieben, auch wenn ich nun nicht direkt betroffen bin. Solche Beispiele sollten nicht Schule machen, zumal dann die "offenen" Bundesländern sicher stärker frequentiert wären und die Politiker dann dort evtl. auch auf dumme Gedanken kommen. Hier sind ja auch manche Gemeinden schon auf einem seltsamen Trip und sperren Wege.


----------



## MissQuax (3. Juli 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hab auch unterschrieben, auch wenn ich nun nicht direkt betroffen bin. Solche Beispiele sollten nicht Schule machen, zumal dann die "offenen" Bundesländern sicher stärker frequentiert wären und die Politiker dann dort evtl. auch auf dumme Gedanken kommen. Hier sind ja auch manche Gemeinden schon auf einem seltsamen Trip und sperren Wege.



Vielen Dank!

*Bitte den Link zur Petition auch an möglichst viele Leute weitergeben! *

*Jede Stimme zählt!*

.


----------



## scarecrow (3. Juli 2012)

Stimme sofort abgegeben und Rundmail gestartet. 

Das ist echt eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## bicom (3. Juli 2012)

Habe ich gleich  unterschrieben und weitergeleitet! ich hoffe wir können das stoppen!


----------



## Lyndwyn (3. Juli 2012)

Stimme ist abgegeben, Mundpropaganda folgt. Die spinnen doch!


----------



## Veloce (3. Juli 2012)

Stimme abgegeben und Link bei den lokalen Öcher Bikern ins Forum
gepostet .
Kellna  des geht gar ned


----------



## MissQuax (4. Juli 2012)

*Die 18.000-Stimmen-Marke bei der Online-Petition ist geknackt - weiter geht's! 

Bitte alle mithelfen - unterzeichnen, Link und Infos weitergeben - an Familienmitglieder, Freunde, Bekannte, Arbeitskollegen usw. Die nächsten paar tausend Stimmen, die wir noch dringend brauchen, werden viel mühsamer werden - aber mit vereinten Kräften können wir noch einiges bewirken!

Haut rein, Mädels, and RIDE ON! *


----------



## MissQuax (6. Juli 2012)

*Schon über 21.000 Stimmen für unsere Petition!   Aber es müssen noch viel mehr werden. 

Daher nochmal der Aufruf / die Bitte:

Wer noch nicht unterzeichnet hat - bitte unbedingt noch tun!
Wer schon unterzeichnet - bitte den Link an möglichst viele weiterleiten - auch an Leute, die nicht biken - nicht wenige finden die geplanten Gesetzesänderungen trotzdem falsch und sind bereit, den Protest zu unterstützen!

Bitte weiterhin voller Einsatz - es steht für alle viel auf dem Spiel. Nicht nur für die Hessen!*


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2012)

Neue Artikel zum Thema... jetzt ist es auch in der Presse angekommen:

http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkreis/Mountainbiker-sind-in-Aufruhr

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45295523

*bitte fleißig kommentieren!*
Die neue/alte Strategie des HMUELV, besonders von Pressesprecher Neels, scheint zu sein, das Gesetz als förderlich für den Mountainbike-Sport darzustellen. So behauptet er z.B., dass es nun als Novum möglich sein soll, spezielle Mountainbike-Strecken anzulegen bzw. auszuschildern. Das ist falsch! Dies war schon immer möglich, wurde aber von Politik und Behörden auch schon immer erschwert oder sogar ganz abgeblockt. Ebenso falsch die Behauptung, dass es schon unter dem bestehenden Gesetz verboten sei, schmale Pfade /feste Wege zu befahren. Genauso wird beharrlich behauptet, Biker würden querfeldein (was für mich so viel heißt wie "weglos") fahren wollen.
Ideen wie man gegen diese verdrehten Tatsachen und Lügen des HMUELV argumentieren kann, findet ihr zu Hauf in der Stellungnahme des DIMB:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...e_Stellungnahme_zum_Hessischen_Waldgesetz.pdf
Da wird auch ausführlich die bestehende Rechtslage erläutert.

Bei der WLZ gibt es auch eine Abstimmung zum Thema Forstgesetz. Auch hier bitte fleißig klicken!

*Auch hier könnt ihr die Abgeordneten zu dem neuen Forstgesetz löchern!*
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/abgeordnete-490-0.html

Frauen, ran an die Tastatur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Juli 2012)

Hab meine Stimme abgegeben und mich eingetragen!

Hoffentlich lassen die Bayern so ´nen Schmarrn bleiben. 

Gruß


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Hoffentlich lassen die Bayern so ´nen Schmarrn bleiben.



so wie sich der Widerstand gerade formiert, dürfte das keine Schule machen 

Ich will jetzt wirklich keine Werbung für die DIMB machen, aber imho das Klügste, was man momentan als Biker machen kann, ist da beizutreten. Wenn der Schmarrn in Hessen zu irgendwas gut ist, dann um zu zeigen, dass wir eine schlagkräftige Lobby brauchen! Und die DIMB ist halt momentan das Beste, was wir haben und diejenigen, die sich wirklich engagieren. Was die jetzt in kurzer Zeit auf die Beine gestellt haben, verdient schon Respekt  
Ich bin nicht immer mit allem einverstanden und Vereinsmeierei mag ich eh nicht, aber mein Mann und ich sind vor Kurzen doch noch eingetreten 
Kostet nicht viel und bringt eine Menge. Und wenn's nur ist, um die Mitgliederzahl zu steigern und so das Ansehen und die Schlagkraft vor den Behörden und Politikern zu erhöhen.


----------



## MissQuax (6. Juli 2012)

@ scylla:

Genau so sehe ich das auch!

Nachdem ich jede Menge Leute (Familie, Freunde, Bekannte, teils persönlich, per E-Mail, per FB) um Unterschriften gebeten habe, werde ich noch ein bißchen Publicity bei Fahrradläden in der Umgebung machen.

Und ich habe angefangen, an Abgeordnete zuschreiben! Das werde ich am Wochenende noch forcieren!

Es ist toll, daß sich auch erstaunlich viele Leute, die gar nicht biken, mit uns solidarisch erklären und mitmachen! 

Das ist das erste Mal, daß ich den Schneeball-Effekt gut finde!


----------



## SilverWolf (6. Juli 2012)

Zitat "Selber bewegen die sich höchstens mal auf nem E-Bike vorwärts. "

Nicht  mal  das...die  lassen  den  Fahrer  nach  Male  kommen  oder  auf  unsere  Kosten  per  Heli  zu  Geliebte  fliegen  ect...ect...ect.
Hab  naturlich  auch  unterschrieben.

p.s
echt... ABSURD


----------



## MissQuax (7. Juli 2012)

Zwischenstand: die *Petition *marschiert langsam aber sicher auf die 

*24.000 Stimmen *

zu.  Ich hoffe nur, daß es nicht immer stärker stagniert mit den Unterzeichnungen.

Hier ein interessanter "Lagebericht" der DIMB (für alle, die keine Mitglieder sind und es bei FB noch nicht gesehen haben):

Open Trails - Mountainbiker gegen Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern

*Nochmal der Aufruf: setzt euch alle für diese Sache ein - es könnte sonst ruckzuck auch Biker/innen anderer Bundesländer betreffen! *Gebt eure Stimme ab, macht es in eurer Familie und im Freundeskreis, bei Bike- und Arbeitskollegen publik! Lange nicht jeder ist in Foren oder bei Facebook aktiv - viele wissen von der Sache und der drohenden Gesetzesänderung noch gar nichts.

*UND es wird nicht nur die Mountainbiker betreffen, sondern auch Auswirkungen auf das Betretungsrecht durch Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Jogger, Nordic Walker und Reiter haben!*

*Wir müssen uns auf breiter Front gegen diesen Schwachsinn wehren!*


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

Mädels, haut bitte mal ein paar Kommentare zu dem Artikel hier raus:

https://www.morgenweb.de/region/ber...nimmt-der-freizeitdruck-noch-mehr-zu-1.641693

Der Schwachsinn geht auf keine Kuhhaut 
Je mehr Gegendarstellungen da drunter stehen, desto besser!
(Leider muss man sich anmelden, um zu kommentieren)


----------



## Bea5 (10. Juli 2012)

ich habe die Petition schon unterzeichnet...hoffentlich nutzt es was


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Die viel gelesene und hoch seriöse "Zeit" hat sich des Themas angenommen. Seit gestern Abend wurden schon 62 Kommentare zum Artikel geschrieben, die zum großen Teil nicht pro Bike sind. *Also bitte haut in die Tasten!*
> Hier ist der Artikel zu finden:
> http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen



Ladies, bitte haut doch auch hier in die Tasten.
Kostet ja wirklich nicht viel Zeit und Mühe, einen kurzen, sachlichen Kommentar zu schreiben, und bringt so viel.... 
Die Zeit wird wirklich viel gelesen (und der verlinkte Artikel ist auch wirklich gut geschrieben, und ist momentan unter "meistgelesene Artikel" aufgelistet).  Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele Leute auch in die Kommentare rein schauen!


----------



## Sansarah (16. Juli 2012)

Heute Diskussion bei FFH Ã¼ber das neue Waldgesetz.

Anrufen unter 
â069/19725 und vernÃ¼nftig argumentieren.

Bisher wurden wir nicht besonders gut dargstellt 

http://www.facebook.com/FFH/posts/10151033337289684


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.1730live.de/archiv.html

Sendung vom letzten Freitag zum ansehen im Archiv bei Sat1 betr. neues Waldgesetz mit Kleinjohann von der DIMB.

Habe heute morgen die verbalen Ergüssen eines Jägers anhören müssen. Der regte sich schon über die Pilzesucher im Wald auf. Die sollten gefälligst nach oben schauen, statt immer nur auf den Boden damit sie ihn auf seinem Hochsitz sehen. Und dann hätten sie gefälligst zu verschwinden. Hat wohl auch schon eine Pilzsucherin dementsprechend angemacht. Das kann ja heiter werden!


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juli 2012)

Habe es auch schon bei der DIMB-IG Rhein Taunus reingesetzt, für alle hier aber auch noch:

Infos zum neuen Waldgesetz von unserem Hesslichen Ministerium für Umwelt usw.:
http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMUL...7dc11594c9d2bf

Bleibt abzuwarten ob sie auch tatsächlich meinen was sie da schreiben oder ob es nur der momentanen Beruhigung dienen soll.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juli 2012)

*So siehts momentan stellenweise bei uns aus:*



​Wege sind nicht mehr passierbar, weil diese - wie das Beispiel auf dem Bild zeigt - schon etwa 4 Wochen gesperrt sind. Es liegen gefällte Bäume kreuz und quer, und nichts tut sich!
Die Wege/ Unterholz sind teilweise böse zerfurcht von den tonnenschweren Rück- bzw. Holztransportmaschinen 

Wenn ich mal bedenke, dass Mtbiker für die mutwillige Zerstörung des Lebensraum Wald den schwarzen Peter von der hessischen Regierung und den Forstämtern zugeschoben bekommen, muss ich - mit Verlaub - mal müde darüber lächeln. Soooo viel Schaden können wir mit unseren Stollenreifen gar nicht anrichten. Wie sollte das denn gehen  
Das macht mich wütend und lässt mich am (Sach-)Verstand mancher Damen und Herren ein wenig zweifeln 
*Ich hoffe, dass es zu diesem unsinnigen Gesetz nie kommen wird. *

Musste ich jetzt an dieser Stelle mal loswerden, weil ich mich heute unterwegs wieder über diesen schwachsinns Gesetzesentwurf, aufgrund der Zustände in hiesigen Waldgebiete, tierisch aufgeregt habe!!!


Es werden uns inzwischen nicht nur Steine in den Weg geworfen - nein, auch Baumstämme wie man sieht - damt wir unseren Sport nur noch eingeschränkt ausüben können bzw dürfen!


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal bedenke, dass Mtbiker für die mutwillige Zerstörung des Lebensraum Wald den schwarzen Peter von der hessischen Regierung und den Forstämtern zugeschoben bekommen, muss ich - mit Verlaub - mal müde darüber lächeln. Soooo viel Schaden können wir mit unseren Stollenreifen gar nicht anrichten. Wie sollte das denn gehen
> Das macht mich wütend und lässt mich am (Sach-)Verstand mancher Damen und Herren ein wenig zweifeln



ich glaub, so sehr auf dem falschen Dampfer bist du mit deinem Bild da gar nicht. Genau wegen dieser "Verwüstung" sollen wir doch aus dem Wald verschwinden. In Wirklichkeit geht es doch gar nicht um Naturschutz. Der ist nur vorgeschoben. Es geht um die Stärkung der Forstwirtschaft und der Rechte der Waldbesitzer. Da passen diese lästigen Biker halt nicht ins Konzept, ohne uns könnte man viel entspannter den Wald "bewirtschaften"/ausbeuten. Die Wanderer sind halt schon zu etabliert, denen kann man (noch) nicht so einfach an den Kragen. Daher halt erst mal schön auf die, die noch keine starke Lobby haben!


----------



## Sansarah (22. Juli 2012)

Mal ein Update aus Fb: (zitiert)

Open Trails! Kein Bikeverbot in Hessen hat einen Link geteilt.
vor 5 Stunden

Hallo liebe Fans, hallo Hessen,

die dritte Woche unserer Initiative hat uns mehr und mehr Aufmerksamkeit in den Medien gebracht. Die Liste der Medienberichte wuchs von Tag zu Tag http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen. Und wenn man sich zu den Berichte die Kommentare anschaut, dann sieht man deutlich, dass wir unser Anliegen in großer Zahl und mit großem Engagement vortragen und wahrgenommen werden. Auch die Zahl unserer Fans auf Facebook sowie der Unterstützer unserer Petition wächst stetig und das ist erst der Anfang.

Das Umweltministerium und die Regierungsfraktionen versuchen sich weiter in ihrer Verharmlosungs- und Desinformationsstrategie und verheddern sich dabei mehr und mehr in Widersprüche. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist die auf der Homepage des Umweltministeriums veröffentlichte FAQ. Aber auch da werden wir gemeinsam mit Euch Stück für Stück den vermeintlich schönen Putz abklopfen und die ungeschönte Wahrheit ans Tageslicht bringen. Angefangen haben wir damit, der Öffentlichkeit und den Medien zu zeigen, dass das Hessische Umweltministerium die geltende Rechtslage verkennt http://www.dimb.de/presse/presse-ar...tministerium-verkennt-die-geltende-rechtslage.

Liebes Ministerium und liebe Regierungskoalition, falls Ihr es noch nicht gemerkt haben solltet - wir glauben Euch Euer verharmlosendes "Schönsprech", mit dem Ihr Euren Generalangriff auf den Moutainbikesport vertuschen wollt, nicht. Wir sind gut informierte Bürger und Wähler aller Altersklassen und aus allen gesellschaftlichen Schichten. Wir akzeptieren es nicht länger, von Euch immer wieder mit Behauptungen und Andeutungen als umweltzerstörende Chaoten und Rowdies verunglimpft zu werden, mit denen Ihr die Öffentlichkeit gegen uns aufbringen wollt - das sind wir nicht! Wir lieben und achten die Natur, den Wald und unsere Mitmenschen und wir werden uns von Euch nicht aus dem Wald und von den Wegen vertreiben lassen. Wir werden deshalb weiter den Finger in die Wunde legen und für unsere Sache einstehen. Wir stehen noch ganz am Anfang unserer Kampagne und wir versprechen Euch, dass das noch nicht alles war. Wir kämpfen weiter für Open Trails! (HK)


----------



## MissQuax (22. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ich glaub, so sehr auf dem falschen Dampfer bist du mit deinem Bild da gar nicht. Genau wegen dieser "Verwüstung" sollen wir doch aus dem Wald verschwinden. In Wirklichkeit geht es doch gar nicht um Naturschutz. Der ist nur vorgeschoben. Es geht um die Stärkung der Forstwirtschaft und der Rechte der Waldbesitzer.  ...



Absolut korrekt! 

Wen's interessiert, kann mal Auszüge aus dem Bericht

"Der Cluster Forst und Holz - Bestandsanalyse und Entwicklungschancen

lesen. Habe die wichtigsten Dinge markiert.

Und auch die in meinem Posting  dargestellten Verflechtungen zwischen der Familie unserer lieben hess. Umwelt-Ministerin Puttrich und der Papier-/Forstindustrie sind mehr als interessant.

*Es rein nur um wirtschaftliche Interessen und Lobbyismus!* 

Wen wundert da noch die ganze Schei$$e, die da am Laufen ist?

Man kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie man :kotz: könnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (12. August 2012)

Wer noch nicht unterschrieben hat: Nach der Biker-Petition kann noch bei den Reitern gegen das geplante Waldgesetzt protestiert werden - bitte diese Chance noch nutzen:

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-gegen-das-neue-waldgesetz

Siehe auch meine Signatur!


----------

